# Basic Shrimp in a community tank info.



## whiskey (Oct 9, 2004)

Hello all!

I've never kept shrimp before, other than ghost shrimp, which I honestly didn't do very well with, but I'm interested in keeping a couple Amano shrimp in a community tank.

I have a 30G, heavily planted, with a couple Cory Cats, couple Ottos, one SAE, 5 Black Skirt Tetras, and 5 Zebra Danios. Are any of my fish going to eat the shrimp?

Is there any special care that they need? Does anyone have a link to a good general info article on these creatures?

Thanks,
Whiskey


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Whiskey,
if your tank is heavily planted, you should have no issues keeping Amano shrimp. From what you listed, none of the fish are large cichlids. While they'd pester any baby shrimp you might be able to raise in holding tanks, there should be no issues.

They require algae in their diet, it seems like you have an established tank. Try purchasing one amano. If it survives in your tank for a week purchase a couple more.

3-4 might be a good target number for a 30 gallon tank.
You'll want to offer them sinking pellets (they'll feed off whatever you give the cories)

Do you have a full tank shot?

-Gordon


----------



## whiskey (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh,.. I forgot about one critter - I also have a dwarf frog, is he going to be an issue?

Sure,.. here's a recent FTS:









Thanks for the advice! It's good to hear that things are looking safe for a few shrimp 

Whiskey


----------



## whiskey (Oct 9, 2004)

These shrimp are the coolest thing ever! I got a couple Ammano's and a couple Crystal Red's at a LFS because they are awesome looking.

There as fun to watch as my SW Shrimp were. 

I've been wanting a small planted beta tank at work for years, now I finally have a job where I could probably get away with it, and that beta tank just became a shrimp tank. Maybe I could even get them to bread eh?

Keep an eye out for a build thread - I'll set up something in the neighborhood of a 1G, Walstead style, cycle it, and run it for a few months before bringing it to work.

Thanks!
Whiskey


----------

